# There HAS to be a stretch mark concealer...



## bluesea4 (Jun 26, 2008)

*I have them EVERYWHERE because I have fluctuated in weight so much since I was a kid. I can't even wear very short tee shirts or tank tops because they are all over my arms. I tried dermablend....it sucked. I have very very fair skin and it was the lightest shade which was still WAY too dark for me. I was going to buy MAC face & body but everyone said not to because it is sheer and won't cover them (nice to know before I spend 30 freaking dollars on a bottle of it).

The marks are very old marks and they haven't faded so creams are out of the question b/c they are used to tread new stretch marks. I just need to know what body concealers are out there?! I mean, there are celebrities who have stretch marks but they look totally covered thanks to the magic of makeup...wtf are they using? I will pay like 100 bucks at this point, I want them invisible. Suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have stretch marks too.  You could try mac's face and body foundation or an airbrush foundation.   I use Sally Hansen airbrush legs.  It is like macs spray on but cheaper and you can use it on other parts of your body.  You would probably use the light color.  It's around 12 a bottle.   I put on lotion first so my skin is "wet" then spray it on, naked so it doesn't get on my clothes.  rub it in really well. THe lotion really helps even it out. Let sit for 5 minutes and carefully put on your clothes. It shouldn't really rub off but if you wear white be careful.. It stays on even in water.  You have to have soap and a washcloth to get it off.   It doesn't totally cover up the stretch marks, but it makes them way less noticeable and you have a tan without getting cancer.  I have stretch marks all over my tummy and with this stuff i no longer fear the bikini.  It was a good investment.   There is another brand too, you can find them at walgreens or cvs.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 26, 2008)

Dermablend is the mother of all concealers.  This is what the pros use for stage and photo work.


----------



## jennifer8055 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

  I used to have pretty bad stretch marks and red scars around my belly region ever since I gave birth to my three kids.I had tried Vitamin E oil and cocoa butter which a number of people had recommended but unfortunately it didn't seem to work too well. My Doctor had even suggested that I go for a Tummy Tuck. I then recently read an article about a lady who supposedly got rid of her stretch marks using a particular cream. I tried it and it worked really well. It took a number of weeks but my stretch marks soon faded away. You can read the lady's article at the link below. However my stretch marks were fairly new about a month or two so I don't know if it will work on stretch marks that have  been for like a year or so.


Stretch Marks- It Can Be Treated


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 30, 2008)

MUFE's Face & Body can also be used on stretch marks with very satisfying results.


----------

